# campione de italia



## tfranchi (Aug 15, 2006)

i would like to upgrade my bianchi. it is dedacia(sp) triple butted steel with full campy drivetrain and wheels. i forget what year i bought it and it wasn't that years model when i scored it anyway. where can i get info on fork offset, seat tube diameter, etc. ? it is celeste green and i would like to upgrade to some carbon pieces to lighten it up but i don't want to squirrel up the ride or ruin the looks. anyone?


----------



## Tjoiwr (Jan 2, 2003)

*Try Sheldonbrown.com*

Try looking at SheldonBrown.com. He has seat post tube diameters. Why not just ride as is? It is a classic steel bike with campy. Carbon is just going to ruin it.


----------



## tfranchi (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for your input. i do ride it as is and it is a classic steel bike. but you know how humans can't seem to leave well enough alone. mainly looking to lighten it up for our utah hills cheers t


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

This is an older thread, but I just HAVE to comment ... I too have a Dedaccia steel frame Bianchi with campy parts. I upgraded my steel frame with modern carbon Campy drivetrain and carbon spoke wheelset to make it lighter and overall more enjoyable to ride. Boy, is it a fun and comfortable ride!!! It is definitely a cross of tradition meets modern. 

Now, I have been told it takes away from the vintage factor and that I paid WAY TOO MUCH to upgrade my steel frame. Also, been critized for changing the "look". To me, I got what I wanted -- the heritage and dynamic ride of tradition Italian steel (yesterday's carbon), and the smooth classy lighter weight feel and look of today's carbon. Personally, I like the overall look and the ride quality! 

I say, critics be damned!! Ride what and how you want to ride. Spend what you want to spend. It is all about how you feel on your ride!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

seatpost diameter? maybe I am missing something, but why not pull out the old one and look and see, or if not stamped take some calipers and measure the post or seat tube?


----------



## tfranchi (Aug 15, 2006)

duhh you are right fred thanks


----------



## tfranchi (Aug 15, 2006)

it is easy being a critic but do they really add anything? thanks for your info us wr. what year is your bike? mine is about a 96 if I remember right. is yours celeste? that is one thing holding me back. that pretty color and changing the fork and turning it black. might be ugly. I know it would lighten the load and change the ride. anyone got a source for fork info? t


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

yep, my Bianchi is all celeste ... 1998. i think it looks good with the carbon fork and carbon crank combo. as for specs, if you got parts, just see what size they are. a web site i found helpful for specs is http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

*photo of my Bianchi*

hoping this will give you an idea of what celeste frame and carbon fork looks like


----------



## tfranchi (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for the link that helps a lot...instead of messing with the bike i tweaked my vino scooter. thing flys now. gonna rain tomorrow looks like no two wheelin for me:cryin:


----------

